# 99 cent authors....putting up new books (Closed..check for newer thread)



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

I am in the process of adding an additional component to my blog.

I am in search of other authors with books currently priced at 99 cents at Amazon (any genre).

If you are interested in having your book featured on my page, simply reply with the following:

*Title of book
Author
Genre
1 line description of your book (short and sweet ) *
*Link to your book on Amazon*

My blogspot site is listed below if you're interested, although I am in process of revamping some of the pages and will have a brand new one for this project with 99 cent books that I have in mind. I hope this will be something that many of us can benefit from


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

THE BLACK GOD'S WAR: A NOVELLA INTRODUCING A NEW EPIC FANTASY
Moses Siregar III
Epic Fantasy
Homage to classical epic fantasy.
Amazon link


----------



## MCM (Apr 20, 2010)

The Man With the Improbable Leg
MCM and Andy Fanton
Comedic Steampunk
A rollicking tale of newspapermen, fops, and murder most fowl.
Amazon link


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice! Nice! Keep them coming everyone  David, Lacy, MCM, and Moses....gotcha!  

BTW, Moses, did your book go back to 99 cents?  I thought I saw the other day on a book bazaar post that it was FREE?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> I am in the process of adding an additional component to my blog.
> 
> I am in search of other authors with books currently priced at 99 cents at Amazon (any genre).
> 
> ...


Powerless: The Synthesis
Jason Letts
Young-Adult Fantasy
In a world where everyone has a unique, magical power, the only girl without one must find a way to bring her family together.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI

Thanks!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Nice! Nice! Keep them coming everyone  David, Lacy, MCM, and Moses....gotcha!
> 
> BTW, Moses, did your book go back to 99 cents? I thought I saw the other day on a book bazaar post that it was FREE?


by the way, I forgot to say thank you.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

No problem, Lacy.  Thanks for your participation!  

Got you Jason!  BTW...love your covers


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Out of Time
Cliff Ball
Science fiction
A scientist discovers time is actually fluid; past, present, and future all exist at the same time.
http://www.amazon.com/Out-of-Time-ebook/dp/B0014FX2FA

Thanks!


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick (Jan 4, 2011)

Karma Crossed
Jamie Sedgwick
Urban Fantasy/ Thriller
Jonah's knack for getting in trouble lands him at two murders scenes on two consecutive days. Now he's being chased by the Maji, the FBI, and a vengeful demon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GNFO8U/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you so much!

eBully
Dave Conifer
Young Adult
Undercover middle-schoolers track a cyberbully at Lakeland Middle School.
http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1294186450&sr=8-2


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> No problem, Lacy. Thanks for your participation!
> 
> Got you Jason! BTW...love your covers


Thank you. I appreciate that!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Night Touch
John Hamilton
Horror
Vampire vs. serial killer: How far will a man go to save his soul?
Night Touch

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh this is great! I'll update my post with the pertinent info when I'm back at the computer.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Failing Test
J.M. Pierce
YA Contemporary Fantasy
A teen from a broken home discovers he has powers that jeopardise his love, his friends, and his life.
http://www.amazon.com/Failing-Test-Shadow-ebook/dp/B003LSSRDA/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Thanks!


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Title of book: The Journey

Author: Laura Lond

Genre: Fantasy

Description of your book: A story of faith, friendship, courage, and staying true to your calling.

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Journey-Adventures-Jecosan-Tarres-ebook/dp/B004HILRLM


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Tyler,

thanks for this opportunity.

Calling Crow

by Paul Clayton

Historical Fiction

In 1555, Coastal Muskogee, Calling Crow, after being enslaved by Spanish criollos from Hispaniola, vows to learn the language and ways of his enemy in order to save his own people.

http://www.amazon.com/Calling-Crow-Southeast-Series-ebook/dp/B004EYUI9G%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJBDF5XQBATGDX4VQ%26tag%3Dspea06-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB004EYUI9G


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Title: Quest for Nobility
Authors: Debra L Martin & David W Small
Genre: Science Fiction
Description: PSI abilities, intrigue, murder and betrayal in this intraplanetary adventure with a bit of Arthurian lore thrown in.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Quest-Nobility-Rule-Otharia-ebook/dp/B003CC1KI4


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

Title of book: The Patriot Paradox
Author: William Esmont
Genre: Espionage Thriller
1 line description of your book (short and sweet Wink): Rogue element within the CIA tries to nuke Moscow.
Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046LU8VK

Title of book: Self Arrest
Author: William Esmont
Genre: Action/Adventure thriller
1 line description of your book (short and sweet Wink): Deranged environmentalist tries to destroy humanity with a deadly Spanish flu virus.
Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Self-Arrest/dp/B0031MA3UG


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Do the Evil Puppies count? 

Title of book: Evil Puppies
Author: Aaron Daniels and Michael Crane
Genre: Horror
1 line description of your book: "For years, they were man's best friend. Nothing lasts forever."
Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HW6ED4


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Looking good everyone!

I got William, Deb, Paul, Laura, JM, John, Dave, Jamie, & Cliff. 

Jamie...when you get a chance, can you trim your "1 line" down to just 1


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for starting this thread!

Tempest
Holly A. Hook
Young Adult Fantasy/Sci Fi
When 16-year-old Janelle learns she's a human hurricane--literally--it's only the start of her problems.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00433TBEG


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Do the Evil Puppies count?
> 
> Title of book: Evil Puppies
> Author: Aaron Daniels and Michael Crane
> ...


SURE...Evil puppies can count. I notice it's not your book, Are you recommending it?


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Title of book: Scourge: A Grim Doyle Adventure
Author: David H. Burton
Genre: Children's Fantasy
Take a journey with Grim and his siblings to the steampunk, fantasy world of Verne and learn who is trying to kill them with the deadly Scourge. 
Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Scourge-Grim-Doyle-Adventure-ebook/dp/B004AHKCVQ

Title of book: The Second Coming
Author: David H. Burton
Genre: Dark Fantasy
Travel to a future of blood sacrifice, demons, witchcraft, and an immoral God that has returned to reclaim his former dominion.
Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Second-Coming-Words-Prophecy-ebook/dp/B0037HOR1Q


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> SURE...Evil puppies can count. I notice it's not your book, Are you recommending it?


Well, it's just a joke book by my alter-ego, with help from Mike. It's kind of an in-joke of ours, but we did publish it on Amazon for 99 cents.


----------



## Groovy Writer (May 24, 2010)

Hi Tyler,

I'd appreciate if you'd list my .99 cent novel on your blog:

Something Coming: a New Age Thriller
by J.M. DeBord
Suspense Thriller / Historical Mystery
http://www.amazon.com/Something-Coming-Thriller-Book-ebook/dp/B003EYW282

Thank you! I'll go check out your blog. Best of luck, and Happy New Year.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Sounds cool, Daniel.  Yes, that's fine to have it on there, of course.  

JM...got yours as well.  

Anyone else, feel free to post your info up on here as well.  Looking forward to putting this together, and I will let everyone know when it goes up, so we can all get some traffic thru the site.....hopefully boost sales for everyone


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Space Junque
LK Rigel
Paranormal Romance
Is there room for love in flagrante apocalypto?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0041T59IY

Thank you!


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow,thanks for the opportunity!

Along Came a Demon.
Author: Linda Welch.
Genre: Paranormal mystery/urban fantasy.
A woman who sees and speaks to dead victims of violent crimes, and with their help assists her local police department
Along Came a Demon (Whisperings) (Whisperings Paranormal Mystery)

Off to check out your blog!

Linda


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Cool additions, thanks LK and Linda! 

It's so cool to see all the variations of wording for genres, there's sooooo many subcategories these days.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks!

Title of book: Take the Monkeys and run
Author: Karen Cantwell
Genre: Mystery
Description: A film lover finds herself in the middle of a shoot 'em up action adventure just like the movies, only these bullets are real.
Link: www.amazon.com/Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003SE7O40

Karen


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Tyler,

My book is currently $.99. Here's the info--

Title of book--Darklands: a vampire's tale
Author -- Donna Burgess
Genre--dark urban fantasy
1 line description of your book (short and sweet Wink)--a vampire tale for adults who enjoy sex, blood and a bit of WWII history.
Link to your book on Amazon--http://www.amazon.com/Darklands-vampires-tale-Vampires-ebook/dp/B004GNFTQC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294195174&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Title of book: Not What She Seems
Author: Victorine Lieske
Genre: Romantic Suspense
Description: Steven Ashton, a billionaire from New York, and Emily Grant, on the run from the law... and when they meet he can't help falling for her.
Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5LRO

Thanks for doing this for us! 

Vicki


----------



## Vicki Keire (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for doing this. It's a wonderful idea. I'm a brand new author, and every bit of support helps!

Title: Gifts of the Blood
Author: Vicki Keire
Genre: Paranormal Romance/Young Adult
In a town where Dark doesn't equal Evil and Light isn't always Good, two teens make strange alliances and even stranger sacrifices to protect those they love.
Amazon link:http://www.amazon.com/Gifts-Blood-Gifted-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004HILSSO

Thanks again!
-Vicki K.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

A Galaxy At War
John Fitch V
Sci-fi
Power corrupts. Unless it's part of the plan.
http://www.amazon.com/A-Galaxy-At-War-ebook/dp/B003B66AQI/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

*Title of book:* PORTAL
*Author:* Imogen Rose
*Genre:* YA (time travel, fantasy, romance, paranormal)
*1 line description of your book (short and sweet ):* Twilight meets The Time-Travelers Wife! --Stephen Windwalker (Kindle Nation)
*Link to your book on Amazon:* http://www.amazon.com/PORTAL-Portal-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0035RPGOK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283472754&sr=1-1

Thanks, Tyler!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Title: Empath: Horror Stories
Author: Frank Zubek
Genre: Adult horror
Detective Nick Crowell encounters ghosts and people with strange, paranormal problems
Link: http://www.amazon.com/EMPATH-Stories-Crowell-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B0041VXFI8

Thanks for doing this for us!


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for this opp!

ALMOST A BRIDE
Patricia McLinn
Contemporary Romance
Matty Brennan needs to know why Dave Currick once broke her heart -- and why he's agreed to marry her now.

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers)


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

If you're accepting stories that contain erotica:

Amulet 2
S.Wolf
Erotic Thriller
Jason needs a new more powerful amulet to save the one he loves (Also includes original Amulet)
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSRD4/?tag=kbpst-20

And if you're not accepting stories that contain erotica, I understand.

Thanks!


----------



## parKb5 (Jan 4, 2011)

Title: Eden
Author: Gregory Hoffman
Genre: paranormal romance
Tag line: a boy-meets-vampire story with a twist.
Link is that big cover down there in my sig.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Sounds cool, Daniel. Yes, that's fine to have it on there, of course.


The Evil Puppies are slowly but surely taking over the world....


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you Tyler. Wonderful of you to do.

The Naked Gardener
LB Gschwandtner
Mainstream Women's Fiction
A complex and interesting heroine at a crossroads in her life, her sassy and unpredictable friends, and plenty of adventure, that's The Naked Gardener.
http://amzn.to/98VLNX


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Title of book: UNHOLY ANGELS
Author: Karen Fenech
Genre: suspense-mystery
1 line description of your book (short and sweet ): A woman struggles to remove her troubled teenage son from a homicidal Satanic cult that wants her dead. 
Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/UNHOLY-ANGELS-ebook/dp/B0046ZS2CS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Tyler, thanks so much.

Karen


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Gotcha:  Karen, Donna, Victorine, Vicki, John, Imogen, Frank, Patricia, S. Wolf (Yes, Erotica is fine as well), & Gregory

Hopefully, this will be up in running in a day or two and I will put the link back on through here, so keep an eye out, mark this thread so you will have the link to publicize for 99 cent books  

Thanks for all the participation!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Karen F. & LB....you're welcome


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Title of book *Cameo the Assassin*
Author *Dawn McCullough-White*
Genre *Dark Fantasy*
1 line description of your book (short and sweet Wink) Supernatural assassin breaks from guild...
Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003QCIQ3M


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Very cool opportunity! Thanks! 

Stumbling Forward
Christopher Truscott
Drama/dark comedy
A behind-the-scenes, no-holds-barred look at life in American politics.
http://www.amazon.com/Stumbling-Forward-ebook/dp/B0045OUDOK


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Symposia:Short Stories About Life in the West
Harclubs Bartag
Humour/Humor
Plato for the consumer age.
http://www.amazon.com/Symposia-Short-Stories-Modern-ebook/dp/B004AYDHV6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A24IB90LPZJ0BS&s=books&qid=1294207194&sr=8-3


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Cries in the Dark
P.A. Woodburn
Mystery/thriller.
Murder and violence breaks out in animal research lab.
http://www.amazon.com/Cries-in-the-Dark-ebook/dp/B003TXS6GA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294208177&sr=1-1

Thanks so much.
Ann


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Well, it's just a joke book by my alter-ego, with help from Mike. It's kind of an in-joke of ours, but we did publish it on Amazon for 99 cents.


Daniel Arenson... Aaron Daniels... that's great! I think for my next book I'll become Hamilton Johnson.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Dawn, Chris, Harclubs, & P.A. ....nice of you to join our venture 

Happy Wednesday everyone!

www.ExcuseMeMissPTD.blogspot.com


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

Jimmy Stone's Ghost Town
Scott Neumyer
Middle Grade
A boy, his dog, and an unlikely friend find their way into Ghost Town and have to embark on an adventure to find their way home.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FGMTMC/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi,

Are you only interested in strictly novels, or are short stories in the price bracker allowed too?

cheers
James


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

I can't believe I haven't added my name to this post. I've been reading it for great book ideas.

My novel, Death Has a Name, is available for $0.99, and is a great paranormal book.

Death Has a Name
Jerry Hanel
Paranormal
Brodie Wade, a psychic detective, must confront The Truth to discover what -- or who -- Death is and keep it contained.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H1TDKQ/?tag=kbpst-20

If you enjoy the book, please leave a review on Amazon to let others know about it. Thanks!


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for doing this. Hope it leads to success for all of us!

_Sounds of Murder_
cozy mystery
Patricia Rockwell

Psychology professor and acoustics expert Pamela Barnes solves a strangulation murder using only a recording of the victim's choking sounds.

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Sounds-Murder-Acoustic-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1271976537&sr=1-11

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you! I currently have one novel at $.99 and will soon be adding another.

My book is Night Camp. Night Camp is a children's book for age range 9 to 12. Kids discover that their summer camp counselors are vampires.

http://amzn.to/gqtoeF


----------



## LarryEnright (Nov 27, 2010)

Title of book: Four Years from Home
Author: Larry Enright
Genre: Fiction/Mystery
1 liner: Harry Ryan is gone and Tom must find him, but who is he looking for?
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Four-Years-from-Home-ebook/dp/B0045OURSW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1292851778&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, Tyler. This is a neat idea.

The Truth About Dating
Julie Christensen
Women's Fiction/Chick Lit
When a funny but introverted woman embarks on a quest to find a man, humorous and heartbreaking events redirect her to a different path in life.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Truth-About-Dating-ebook/dp/B0045U9RJQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294252777&sr=1-1


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Title: Sugar & Spice
Author: Saffina Desforges
Log line/description: A child fails to return home. It's every parents' nightmare. Sometimes, they never come back
Genre: Crime-thriller
Link: Amazon (US) http://www.amazon.com/Sugar-Spice/dp/B004AYDK22

Thanks for doing this, much appreciated.


----------



## AmberQueen (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi! Thanks!

Darkness and the Devil Behind Me
Persia Walker
Beautiful pianist disappearances during snowstorm in 1920s New York.
Amazon Kindle


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> I am in the process of adding an additional component to my blog.
> 
> I am in search of other authors with books currently priced at 99 cents at Amazon (any genre).
> 
> ...


Thanks for this opportunity.I've put the links to Amazon.com, although But Can You... should perhaps be linked to Amazon UK

Title of book - The Breadwinners
Author - Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Genre - Family Saga
When an ambitious young immigrant opens a bakery in competition with his vengeful former employer it is the beginning of a bitter rivalry that spans three generations of hatred, jealousy, passion and betrayal as the bakeries grow from small family businesses into large corporations. 
http://amzn.to/9JK0zo 
Title of book - But Can You Drink The Water?
Author - Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Genre - Humorous fiction (British Humour )
When Frank Turner informs his wife and teenage son they are emigrating from Liverpool to sunny South Africa, he is unprepared for their hostile response.
http://amzn.to/a6sI5j 
Title of book - Something to Read on the Plane
Author - Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Genre - Humour (mostly)
A light-hearted variety of 'back page' humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep passengers amused. 
http://amzn.to/cJ5MAy 
Title of book - Mystery at Ocean Drive
Author - Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Genre - YA Mystery/Adventure
When 17 yr old Jason Hunter sets out to discover the identity of the mystery girl at Ocean Drive he and his friends find themselves caught up in a risky intrigue. 
http://amzn.to/e1qwWe


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

The Nightmare Within
Glen Krisch
horror
A nightmare given human form stalks his dreamer, seeking his immortality.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Nightmare-Within-ebook/dp/B004GNFTSA/


----------



## John Brinling (Jul 25, 2010)

Quarantine 
John Brinling
Science Fiction
Horror in East Africa
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZSHNUO


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

James Everington said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you only interested in strictly novels, or are short stories in the price bracker allowed too?
> 
> ...


Hi James. Short stories are fine.....anything that's 99 cents


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Hi James. Short stories are fine.....anything that's 99 cents


Excellent; here you go:

Title of book: Feed The Enemy
Author: James Everington
Genre: Literature/Thriller
1 line description of your book: Short story about the effects of living with terrorism on our minds, lives, and relationships.
Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Feed-the-Enemy-ebook/dp/B004EHZRIU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1291664576&sr=1-1

cheers!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok looks good, James.  I have added you to the list, am working on putting the material up over the next couple days and will send out a link as soon as I'm done, so you can link your readers to it.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> I am in the process of adding an additional component to my blog.
> 
> I am in search of other authors with books currently priced at 99 cents at Amazon (any genre).
> 
> ...


I love your blogspot. Since I do have a historical novel that people seem to buy despite me not promoting it at ALL, I'll list mine at .99c

Pray for Reign: another Anne Boleyn Story
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0042FZQEE/?tag=kbpst-20
thea Atkinson
historical fiction


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Tyler--I have two

Title: The Necromancer
Author: P.M. Richter
Genre: Paranormal Suspense
Description: After a horrible attack Michelle tries to cure her panic attacks, but picks the wrong man to have an affaire with--a man known as The Necromancer.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Necromancer-ebook/dp/B004AYDGVM/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1289272233&sr=1-1-fkmr0

Title: The Living Image
Author: P.M. Richter
Genre: SF Suspense
Description: When Sabrina meets her own duplicate her shock turns to terror when she finds it has an implanted computer, and that there are government agencies in three different countries hunting for them.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Living-Image-ebook/dp/B003YUCCDG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294317779&sr=1-1


----------



## RobynB (Jan 4, 2011)

So generous of you, Tyler! Here are my short stories -- all 99 cents (and I'm using "short stories" as the genre):

Title: Orange Pineapple
Author: Robyn Bradley
Genre: Short stories
Description: A lonely man, a lost girl, and ice cream (it isn't what you think).
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Orange-Pineapple-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B0048ELBJ8

Title: Support Our Troops
Author: Robyn Bradley
Genre: Short stories
Description: A mother of four must decide between her family and the affair she's carrying on with a quad amputee who lost his limbs while serving in Iraq.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0043M4NYA

Title: A Touch of Charlotte
Author: Robyn Bradley
Genre: Short stories
Description: Will a mother do anything to make the ghost of her dead daughter happy, even if it means killing her surviving child?
Link:http://www.amazon.com/A-Touch-of-Charlotte-ebook/dp/B004H4XFJS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294324854&sr=1-1

Title: The Object - Flash Fiction
Author: Robyn Bradley
Genre: Short stories/flash fiction
Description: Take one depressed college professor and add in one troubled student, and what do you get -- a reckoning.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Object-Flash-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004DNWELI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294324535&sr=1-3


----------



## Sharon Austin (Oct 13, 2010)

*SMOKE ON THE WATER* by Sharon Austin
Mystery - 99c until March
A sheriff tracks a psychopath targeting members of a retired mariner's family.
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004A90CD2

*SERIAL QUILLER* by Sharon Austin
Psychological Thriller - 99c until March
A writer uses direct knowledge of multiple homicides to help sustain her best-seller status with a new thriller series.
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0046H9Z4K

Thank you very much.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Title of book Immortalis Carpe Noctem (Immortalis book #1)
Author : Katie Salidas
Genre: Urban Fantasy 
"Becoming a vampire is easy. Living with the condition, that's the hard part."
http://www.amazon.com/Immortalis-Carpe-Noctem-ebook/dp/B003AYF3NW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Swallow
Tonya Plank
General Fiction
Award-winning novel about a young New York lawyer suddenly stricken with psychosomatic disorder, Globus Hystericus, which makes it difficult to eat, speak and sometimes even breathe. 
http://www.amazon.com/Swallow-ebook/dp/B0032FNZZC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294347780&sr=8-2

Thank you, Tyler!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone! Thanks for the eager participation. I have put up the page, and will get the last few people who submitted, hopefully in by tonight or tomorrow. 

Please post this link in EVERYWHERE that you can think of that readers will see http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html

*BTW, the books will remain up as long as they as 99 cents, and I will be rotating genres weekly, so others get to be on the top of the list. Feel free to submit more books on here if your as 99 cents, and I will get to them in a fairly timely fashion.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for listing my book, Tyler! So good of you to do this.

Linda


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Tyler. That must've been a lot of work.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Tyler, I know this is the eleventh hour, but I'll be delighted if you can fit me in.

Title: The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic
Genre: Epic Fantasy
Amazon URL: http://www.amazon.com/Ryel-Saga-Tale-Magic-ebook/dp/B00359FD28

Lord Adept Ryel Mirai races against time and his strongest rival to find the lost spell that will save a cherished life, and learns that he may well get what he wished for...but not, perhaps, as he wished it.

Thanks so much!

CK


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> Thanks Tyler. That must've been a lot of work.


You're welcome, Cliff! Yes....it definitely was a lot of work! Hopefully, the effort will pay off...we shall see


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> You're welcome, Cliff! Yes....it definitely was a lot of work! Hopefully, the effort will pay off...we shall see


Well, I posted a link on Twitter, Facebook, Delicious, Digg, Stumbleupon, reddit, and I'll probably even do Myspace.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

YES!  The Evil Puppies are listed among all the real books!  That's like a caveman at an aristocratic dinner party; he really tries to behave and look dignified, but ends up looking sillier than ever.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Looks great! Thank you!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> YES! The Evil Puppies are listed among all the real books! That's like a caveman at an aristocratic dinner party; he really tries to behave and look dignified, but ends up looking sillier than ever.


LOL...yes the Evil Puppies are at the table 


Cliff Ball said:


> Well, I posted a link on Twitter, Facebook, Delicious, Digg, Stumbleupon, reddit, and I'll probably even do Myspace.


Appreciate the effort, Cliff!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Phillip,

I didn't realize you were accepting novellas and short stories too or I'd have spoken up sooner! Next time you add books, I'd LOVE it if you added my novella:

Title: Sole Sacrifice
Genre: Fantasy
Amazon URL: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040ZN166

After losing three children to a mysterious illness, Sithral Tyr makes the ultimate sacrifice in the hopes of saving not only his last remaining son but his entire clan.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

You did a beatiful job!  I'm posting the link on Facebook.  Thank you!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Julie Christensen said:


> You did a beatiful job! I'm posting the link on Facebook. Thank you!


Thanks Julie!

I'm thinking 1000 hits per day would be great, between all 60 authors or so  Everybody should be selling by then LOL


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you. I'm spreading the word.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

That took a lot of work

So everyone knows- I'll feature this link on my blog and I get about 50 hits from around the world every week
So some of you might get a couple of spikes over the next month


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Frank!  That's great!  And LC, too...I appreciate whoever is willing to help in this endeavor


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks. I FB and tweeted it. I'll blogroll it oo when I get the chance.

awesme work and looks great


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

In fact I plan to plow through a lot of writing this month and yet still comment here and there on several webpages to market my work so....when people click on my name they will see this link first on my blog

For at least all of january

I figure it's the least i can do for everyone who puts up with me here


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

That is phenomenal, Frank! Thanks again!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I have so many at $ .99   I'll need to sit down this weekend and make a compendium for you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

If short stories are allowed, I've got one more:

Title: The Magic Bracelet
Author: Laura Lond
Genre: Fantasy
Description: The magic bracelet: a wonderful blessing or a dangerous trap?
Link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Magic-Bracelet-ebook/dp/B004E3XC3G


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Tyler   Lots o'work there! Have I said I love the indie community? I love the indie community


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyler, thank you for including my book.  I appreciate it.  Now, I'm off to tweet the link! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Tyler, a quick question- how many hits does your site get a week?
Just curious


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Last month 400 hits, but usually around 500 or more a month, i don't have weekly tallies.


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for doing this! It looks great.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Tyler


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome site you've put up!!

I'll be sure to spread the link on FB & Twitter too.

In case you missed it, here is my info:

Immortalis Carpe Noctem (Immortalis book #1)
Author : Katie Salidas
Genre: Urban Fantasy
"Becoming a vampire is easy. Living with the condition, that's the hard part."
http://www.amazon.com/Immortalis-Carpe-Noctem-ebook/dp/B003AYF3NW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

House of Immortal Pleasures
Author: Katie Salidas
Genre: Romantica
"Love can be found in the strangest of place."
http://www.amazon.com/House-of-Immortal-Pleasures-ebook/dp/B003NSBSVG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

Halloween Fantasies
Author: Katie Salidas
Genre: Erotica
"Touted as the sexiest party of the year, the annual Halloween Fantasy Ball is the one place a girl can let loose and succumb to her wildest fantasies."
http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Fantasies-ebook/dp/B0042X9UFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you, Tyler, I do appreciate it. -- Paul Clayton


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone.  If your book is not up yet, please be patient...time consuming   I'll try to have the remaining few up by this weekend.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Hi everyone. If your book is not up yet, please be patient...time consuming  I'll try to have the remaining few up by this weekend.


I'll get you my 11 $ .99 book listings sometime this weekend.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh sad, too bad I couldn't be on these boards for the last week  - but it really is an awesome site, congrats!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I'll get you my 11 $ .99 book listings sometime this weekend.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed


Maybe I should have put a limit on number of books to submit LOL.  
If you could start with 5 Edward, and then let me see how the site is looking.



RonnellDPorter said:


> Oh sad, too bad I couldn't be on these boards for the last week  - but it really is an awesome site, congrats!


Ronnell, go ahead and send me yours if you want, i'll be trying to constantly add new ones. If they're going off the 99 price very shortly, though, I wouldn't recommend those ones.

I'm hoping this can be a site that gets rotated with the genres and continually updated with new ones, as old ones go up in price.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

This is cool! Thanks! I am tweeting the link, sending it out on FB and giving it a shout out on my blog. Thanks again!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for doing this  

Website is looking good - very impressive.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you, Saffina and Jan!!! Much appreciated


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow, what a great site!

Mine:

Getting Gabriel
Author : Cathy Quinn
Genre: Romance
Through self-defense classes, stun-gun adventures and several disastrous dates, Gabriel and Alice just might be falling in love...
http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Gabriel-ebook/dp/B004FV4SPS


----------



## allanguthrie (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks, Tyler.

Title: Bye Bye Baby
Author: Allan Guthrie
Genre: Police Thriller
A police thriller about a very unusual kidnapping.
http://www.amazon.com/Bye-Baby-ebook/dp/B003Y5H8FI/

Title: Killing Mum
Author: Allan Guthrie
Genre: Crime Thriller
A crime thriller about a very unusual contract killing
http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Mum-ebook/dp/B004EYTBW6/


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I created a shortened URL via bit.ly if anyone wants to use it to tweet: http://bit.ly/ieiRWI


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

What a super idea and great website! I will be promoting it. Thanks!

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you, Tyler.

For a limited time promotion:
Delilah and the Mountie
Cait London
Western Historical Romance
After his brother's killer, a Mountie sticks thisclose to the man's sister, Delilah.
http://amazon.com/dp/B004GHND5C


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

kcmay said:


> I created a shortened URL via bit.ly if anyone wants to use it to tweet: http://bit.ly/ieiRWI


Thanks KC! I appreciate this!


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Excellent, thank you.

Some of those look really interesting, I'll check some out.

James


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters
by Barbara Silkstone

Genre: Comedy Thriller

A murder by beheading sends Alice Harte, reluctant real estate broker for thugs, running into the arms of Nigel Channing, a charming British con man.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BIGFSE/


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

NEW books have gone up:

**Please post this link somewhere for people to see *http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html
*
Katie Salidas - Immortalis Carpe Noctem
Sharon Austin - Smoke on the Water, Serial Quiller
Tonya Plank - Swallow
P.M. Richter - The Necromancer, The Living Image
Robyn Bradley - Orange Pineapple, Support our Troops, A Touch of Charlotte, The Object

**More to hopefully go up tomorrow!


----------



## Sharon Austin (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you for listing my books, Tyler. I think it's a very nice gesture on your part. I've added your link to my blog, and I am doing everything I can to help spread the word.


Sharon


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

That looks great!  Thanks so much!!

Dawn


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

_The Witch Awakening_
Karen Nilsen
Gothic Fantasy
Safire, a young psychic, struggles to control her talents in a skewed Renaissance style world that considers such talents witchcraft and punishable by death at the stake.
The Witch Awakening (The Landers Saga)

Thank you for doing this and letting us know about it!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Tyler,

You did a beautiful job!  I'll post on my blog.

Thank You


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Tyler:

Here's 5 of the 12 novels I have for $ .99

*Title of book:* _*No Irish Need Apply*_
*Author:* Edward C. Patterson
*Genre: * GLBT - Slice of Life
Two HS teenagers come out of the closet and deal with their widowed mothers.
*No Irish Need Apply - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012NOW44*

*Title of book:* _*Turning Idolater*_
*Author:* Edward C. Patterson
*Genre: * GLBT - Mystery
A young male stripper takes an social step upward into the smart set. 
*Turning Idolater - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001FWZ92Q*

*Title of book:* _*Look Away Silence*_
*Author:* Edward C. Patterson
*Genre: * GLBT - Romance
A couple face the mid-90's AIDS crisis. Bring your own tissues.
*Look Away Silence - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HRER5S*

*Title of book:* _*Surviving an American Gulag*_
*Author:* Edward C. Patterson
*Genre: * GLBT - Memoir
A coming of age story in the Army in 1966, long before "Don't Ask, Don't Tell."
*Look Away Silence - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001BOST1G*

*Title of book:* _*The Academician - Southern Swallow - Book I*_
*Author:* Edward C. Patterson
*Genre: * Historical - China
The first book (of five) in the life of a 12th Cebtury Chinese scholar official and his journey through a remarkable time.
*The Acedemician - Southern Swallow - Book I - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001UE7D96*

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson
(want more, got more)


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for being patient, everyone 

New books added are:

We Interrupt this Date - LC EVans
House of Immortal Pleasures - Katie Salidas
Halloween Fantasies - Katie Salidas

*[urlhttp://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html[/url]*

More to come later today, hopefully!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Allow me 

*http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Allow me
> 
> *http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*


Thanks Edward! Not sure what happened there.

Additionally, I'm playing around with things and may introduce the new books like this on the main page as well. Let me know your thoughts, any participating authors!

*http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/* ....hope it works this time


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Currently, a list of 68 "99cent" books!!!!!!!!!  And about 13 more that need to be added in a bit.  

Anybody else is welcome...the more the merrier


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

If this list isn't just for novels, I'd love you to include *Dating My Vibrator (and other true fiction)*

Nine short stories about dating, divorce and desperation--Joe Konrath says, "Pure Comedic Brilliance.)

Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/DATING-VIBRATOR-other-fiction-ebook/dp/B003XYFN5M

Thanks!

Suzanne


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Length doesn't matter here, Suzanne ...just price!  

I'll definitely add you on my next go around!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Time in a Bottle
Christopher M. Divver
suspense
The alcohol hit Mark Willis harder than the cab that killed his girlfriend Monica, but Monica was pushed, and now Mark is being chased by more than just another glass.
http://www.amazon.com/Time-in-a-Bottle-ebook/dp/B0041KKK0K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294613237&sr=1-1


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Mine:

Getting Gabriel
Author : Cathy Quinn
Genre: Romance
Through self-defense classes, stun-gun adventures and several disastrous dates, Gabriel and Alice just might be falling in love...
http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Gabriel-ebook/dp/B004FV4SPS

Thanks


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

I have two for you. Thanks Tyler 

*Title:* Tales from the Green Book One: The Magic Flute
*Author: * S.D. Best
*Genre:* Young Adult/Fantasy
*Description:* Sometimes fairy tales are more than they seem...
http://www.amazon.com/Tales-Green-Book-One-ebook/dp/B003B66HRA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

*Title:* Tales from the Green Book Two: The Wizard's Tome
*Author: * S.D. Best
*Genre:* Young Adult/Fantasy
*Description:* A wizard's journal may hold the key to the future, but first our hero must survive the present!
http://www.amazon.com/Tales-Green-Book-Two-ebook/dp/B003J35JUQ/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## MarvaD (Sep 8, 2009)

I've left two on sale for 99 cents to see how much difference it makes. I deliberately created these editions to price at 99 cents. The "regular" ebooks are $2.99.

Tales of a Texas Boy: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035WU1HW/
Little Eddie tells some almost true Tall Tales set in West Texas of the 1930s. Guess what's true and what Eddie fudged on. Was it about the bear? Cage McNatt's prize sow? The skunk in the cornpatch? Guaranteed for a chuckle.

Quest for the Simurgh:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00322P12U/
When the village magician goes missing, his students set out on a dangerous trip into the mountains and run into a big trouble from demons and gods set for a war to end the world.


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

I have five 99 cent books, if you're interested:

Title of book: All for Aaron
Author: Markee Anderson
Genre: Romance
1 line description: Kelly Foster has to raise her autistic son alone, and by the divorce decree with her ex-husband, can't date-not even her son's adorable teacher.
Link to the book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Y5H8S0

Title of book: Love Means Nothin'
Author: Markee Anderson
Genre: Romance
1 line description: Melody Gray travels from West Virginia to New York City, meeting a rich tennis pro who forces her to take a look at her abusive life back home.
Link to the book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004089EH8

Title of book: Touchdowns & Potions
Author: Markee Anderson
Genre: Romance
1 line description: Jenna Steele has to sell a professional quarterback's home, but is waylaid by male admirers when a little old lady puts a love potion on Jenna's wrists.
Link to the book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004089EJG

Title of book: Dating a Spy Isn't All Fun and Games
Author: Markee Anderson
Genre: Cozy Mystery/Romance
1 line description: Lauran McDonald realizes her boyfriend has a lot to hide and pulls her into his dangerous job by accident.
Link to the book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040ZNRVK

Title of book: Saved by the Glass Slipper
Author: Markee Anderson
Genre: Cozy Mystery/Romance
1 line description: Amy Watson runs from a man chasing her and right into the arms of a man who can give her the magical glass slipper for her life.
Link to the book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040ZNRR4

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Title: Logan's Redemption
Author: Cara Marsi
Genre: Romantic Suspense
1 line description: The clock is ticking on a second chance at love between reunited lovers thretened by old lies and secrets, and new dangers.
Link to the book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040JI3PG


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Count me in, Tyler! And thanks!

The Father's Child
suspense/thriller
"All John Truman wants is to get through today; all they want...is to rule the world." 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Fathers-Child-ebook/dp/B004DCB3W0

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Happy Monday!

Recently added:

The Witch Awakening
Delilah and the Mountie
Bye Bye Baby
Killing Mum
Getting Gabriel

*I apologize if any books are out of order, they will all get up this week. 
*
http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/*

**I'd love to see where this page is being listed, if anyone minds taking the time to reply and list the link for this page. THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's my book for the list.

Title: The Gift of Fury
Author: Richard Jackson
Genre: Contemporary Fantasy
Description: As a paranormal investigator, Count Albritton has had many tough cases. This one might turn out to be his last.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002YK44YW

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you again, Tyler. What a great gift to the Indies. 

LB


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Thank you Tyler--I like the straightforward layout.  Even with the cover images, my dial-up connection pulled the site rather quickly, which is nice.


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Tyler,

I have a novel currently priced at $.99 at Kindle and Nook. Here's the info:

Title of book
Darklands: A Vampire's Tale

Author
Donna Burgess

Genre
Dark Urban Fantasy

1 line description of your book (short and sweet Wink)
The violent & sexy tale of Susan, a disenchanted cop and her descent into the world of "Deathwalkers."

Link to your book on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Darklands-Vampires-Tale-ebook/dp/B004GNFTQC/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Thanks! I'll be sure to return the link at the Naked Snake Press site.


----------



## Joleene Naylor (Jan 11, 2011)

This is a really neat idea!

Shades of Gray 
by Joleene Naylor
Paranormal Fantasy

On the run from a vampire coven, Katelina has only Jorick to turn to, but what happens when she finds out he's one of the monsters?

http://www.amazon.com/Shades-of-Gray-Amaranthine-ebook/dp/B002RHP5D6/


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> I am in the process of adding an additional component to my blog.
> 
> I am in search of other authors with books currently priced at 99 cents at Amazon (any genre).
> 
> ...


I have 3 99 cent stories. Feel free to list any or all of them.

Title: Payroll
Author: Alain Gomez
Genre: Western Romance
Description: Cowboy Jimmy Cochran has to outsmart his lifelong rival Ralph McCormick in order to clear his name and save the woman he loves.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BA5672

Title: Celebrity Space
Author: Alain Gomez
Genre: Science Fiction Short Story
Description: A spaceport worker's first day on the job jitters turn out to be well-founded fears.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HD66P4

Title: The Sacrifice
Author: Alain Gomez
Genre: Fantasy Short Story
Description: The Captain of a naval vessel is sent away on a secret mission and ends up gambling more than just his life.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BDOTVS

Thanks!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

And I have put up some more titles. Feel free to check them out, and then please direct some traffic that way. I have been getting 125-300 hits a day since I started this site, but the more the merrier, gotta keep traffic flowing or it won't be worth the hard work 

*http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*

New additions as of today1/11/11

Edward Patterson - all 5 books
Laura Lond - The Magic BRacelet
KC May - Sole Sacrifice
Carolyn Kephart - The Ryel Saga

I'll continue to put up 5-10 books a day for the people still waiting. Unfortunately, the webpage isn't available at all, when I'm editing it, and I try to limit the time it's down for obvious reasons.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> And I have put up some more titles. Feel free to check them out, and then please direct some traffic that way. I have been getting 125-300 hits a day since I started this site, but the more the merrier, gotta keep traffic flowing or it won't be worth the hard work
> 
> *http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*
> 
> ...


Thank you, Tyler. Looks great. Just one thing (minor), American Gulag is fiction (a memoir Roman a cle) - GLBT Military, and The Academician is Historical Fiction also (the official is fictional).

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

No problem, Edward.  I wasn't entirely sure about those two.  I will fix their genres today for you 

Thanks!


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for this. Here's one from me:

Title of book: Free books for Kindle: The secrets of how to get the world's greatest books for a radical price
Author: Chris Graham
Genre: Non-fiction
Description: A short guide to finding free books for your Kindle. 
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

Title of book: Jule Reigh and the Jim Stone Affair
Author: Lani Aames
Genre: Erotic romance
1 line description of your book (short and sweet Wink): The thrilling sexcapade of an Interpol agent and an international jewel thief, and the Pink Ecstasy diamond that brings them together.
Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63YM

Thanks so much!

(P.S. It's official. I really suck at one-liners.  )


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, Phillip! I've tweeted the link.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> No problem, Edward. I wasn't entirely sure about those two. I will fix their genres today for you
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks. Appreciate it. Let me know if and when you want more. 

Ed P


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Loving the weather....stuck inside getting some marketing done 

Some new titles added:

Dating my Vibrator - Suzanne T
Time in a Bottle - Christopher Divver
Tales from Green Book 1 - SD BEst
Tales form Green Book 2 - SD Best
Tales of a Texas Boy - Marva Dasef
*
http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Tyler... Your site looks great. Good job. Please include my mystery.

The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters
Barbara Silkstone

A murder by beheading sends Alice Harte, reluctant real estate broker for thugs, running into the arms of Nigel Channing, a charming British con man.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BIGFSE/


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Added:

Barbara- The secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland...

Sorry Barbara, I did have you on an earlier list and somehow overlooked it.


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick (Jan 4, 2011)

Just to let you know... mine's not $0.99 anymore    Thanks for doing this, it was very cool.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, Tyler.

My new release, "The Ant-Man of Malfen" by D.P. Prior is $0.99.

The link is: http://www.amazon.com/Ant-Man-Malfen-Chronicles-Nameless-ebook/dp/B004H1T9NC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1294902593&sr=1-1


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Jamie Sedgwick said:


> Just to let you know... mine's not $0.99 anymore  Thanks for doing this, it was very cool.


Thanks for the update Jamie 

Derek...I'll add you for the next go around of posts.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Pale Boundaries
Scott Cleveland
Science Fiction
A refugee from a rough frontier world immigrates to a colony where poaching and unauthorized contraceptive reversal are heinous crimes-mayhem ensues.
http://www.amazon.com/Pale-Boundaries-ebook/dp/B0036FU0U6


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

*New* titles added to the site. Authors, check them out to make sure the genre's are ok, etc. Thanks!!

And don't forget to put the link on your sites, etc  *http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*

Added:

Logan's Redemption - Cara Marsi
The Father's Child - Mark Adair
All for Aaron - Markee Anderson
Love Means Nothin' - Markee Anderson
Touchdowns and Potions - Markee Anderson


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

MarvaD said:


> I've left two on sale for 99 cents to see how much difference it makes. I deliberately created these editions to price at 99 cents. The "regular" ebooks are $2.99.
> 
> Tales of a Texas Boy:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035WU1HW/
> ...


Marva....what genre is the "Quest for the Simurgh"?


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> *New* titles added to the site. Authors, check them out to make sure the genre's are ok, etc. Thanks!!
> Added:
> Logan's Redemption - Cara Marsi
> The Father's Child - Mark Adair
> ...


Thanks Tyler! I posted your link to my FB author page and Twitter!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Mark   

For the record, the page has been getting between 150-300 views each day, which is phenomenal!  I hope some people's sales are increasing (despite the huge volume of books)

Please let me know, if anybody has noticed a bump that could be linked to this.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Not sure how I missed this. I'd love to be included. Here's my info:

Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance 
Monique Martin
Paranormal Romance/Romantic Suspense
http://www.amazon.com/Out-Time-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B0036Z9W00/
A time travel romance with a paranormal twist!

Thank you!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Impeding Justice
Mel Comley
Crime/thriller
DI Simpkins' nemesis is back. She has to overcome both professional and personal obstacles to bring The Unicorn to justice.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA6F0

Thank you Tyler.

Mel


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Mel and Monique...I'll add you to the list  

just about 100 books now and growing each day!!!


----------



## shavens (Jun 25, 2010)

CURVE
by Sam Havens
A Noir Thriller Stage Play in Two Acts
Neighbors, Dakin and Ted, play a cat and mouse game about murder and the slippery nature of truth and fiction.

http://www.amazon.com/Curve-ebook/dp/B004INHX0A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1295114498&sr=1-3


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for doing this! I just released a 99-center today! 

The Future of the Written Word: "Always Write" Blog Posts from 2010
David Derrico
Computers / Technology
This collection of blog posts covers developments pertaining to e-books, e-readers, the publishing industry, and writing. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004J4VVEW


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Sounds good, David!  Is this nonfiction?  I want to make sure, before I post it up.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Death Rhythm
Joel Arnold
Psychological suspense/horror
Through an aunt he's only just met, Andrew Byrd discovers disturbing truths about his mother.
http://www.amazon.com/Death-Rhythm-ebook/dp/B003N2QB4Q


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyler, I've also been tweeting the link.  It's great that there are so many listed now and that we're all actively promoting this.  Good luck to us all!  : )

Regards,
Karen


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Sounds good, David! Is this nonfiction? I want to make sure, before I post it up.


Yes, non-fiction. Thanks!!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Added this morning:

Quest for the Simurgh
Dating a spy isn't all fun and games - Markee Anderson
Saved by the glass slipper - Markee Anderson
Shades of Gray - Joleene Naylor
Payroll - ALain Gomez
Celebrity Space - Alain Gomez
The Sacrifice - Alain Gomez
The Gift of Fury - Richard Jackson

*http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*

More to come this afternoon!!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Would love to be included:

HIGH YELLOW: This and 9 other stories available for 99 cents each
http://www.amazon.com/High-Yellow-Nice-Girl-ebook/dp/B003XIJ5M0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295194376&sr=1-1

THE LAST RADICAL: This and 4 other stories available for 99 cents each
http://www.amazon.com/Last-Radical-Nice-GIrl-ebook/dp/B003XIJ59I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295194478&sr=1-1


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

libbyfh said:


> Would love to be included:
> 
> HIGH YELLOW: This and 9 other stories available for 99 cents each
> http://www.amazon.com/High-Yellow-Nice-Girl-ebook/dp/B003XIJ5M0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295194376&sr=1-1
> ...


Are these "erotica" genre?? Please let me know so they can get to the right place. Thanks


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting.  I'll definitely share the link


----------



## L. A. Burton (Sep 1, 2010)

STORM OF MAGICK
L. A. Burton

Dark Fantasy/ Horror

What would you say if you found out a half vampire half fairie hybird existed? Yeah, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Alain Gomez said:


> Thanks for posting. I'll definitely share the link


You're welcome, Alain! I appreciate you helping keeping the traffic flowing to check out all the books!

**L.A....I'll add you to the list


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Title of book: *Shiny Green Shoes*
Author *Dana Taylor*
Genre *Short Story*
1 line description of your book (short and sweet ) *Hope comes to a small town on old Route 66 in 1935.*
http://www.amazon.com/Shiny-Green-Shoes-ebook/dp/B004BSH3ZC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290463269&sr=8-1

Thank you!

Dana Taylor


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I have just dropped the price temporarily:

Title of book _Blue Bells of Scotland_

Author Laura Vosika

Genre Historical adventure/ time travel

1 line description of your book (short and sweet) When Shawn Kleiner, self-centered modern musical phenomena, and Niall Campbell, devout medieval warrior, switch places in time, Shawn finds the weight of a nation on his shoulders, while Niall struggles to leap back across time to save his people at a battle history says ended in disaster.

Link to your book on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Bells-Scotland-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B002T460DG/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1294766881&sr=1-1


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Title: _*The Ant-Man of Malfen * _

Author: * D.P. Prior*

Genre: Fantasy

Description: Some names are best forgotten ...

Amazon Link:http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_2_21?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=the+ant-man+of+malfen&sprefix=the+ant-man+of+malfen


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Derek, Laura, and Dana....glad to add you to the ever increasing list of 99 cent authors 

Please post this link on your *BLOGs,* I believe it's the best way to capitalize on traffic through the site. Of course, twitter and facebook are good also, but they are only viewed by a limited number of people who happen to catch that specific posting, a blog is more permanent...and the books aren't going anywhere  They'll stay on the site until their price changes.

*http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*


----------



## L. A. Burton (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Newly added titles:

Death Rhythm - Joel Arnold
Free books for Kindle - Chris Graham
Jule Reigh and the Jim Stone Affair - Lani Aames
The Ant-Man of Malfen - Derek Prior
Pale Boundaries - Scott Cleveland

*http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*

Thanks for posting the links to your blogs, tweet, facebook, goodreads, etc.....


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

More books added to the site:

Impeding Justice - Mel Comley
Out of Time - Monique Martin
Curve - Sam Havens
The Future of the Written word... - David Derrico

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html

*Please be so kind as to post the link on your blog or website, tweet it, facebook etc


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Title of Book: _Falling Star_
Author: Philip Chen
Genre: Thriller
Blurb: Mysterious objects buried deep in the ocean set off a frantic search for answers.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Falling-Star-The-Watchers-ebook/dp/B003YCPK4C


----------



## James Roy Daley (Dec 10, 2010)

Title: 13 Drops of Blood
Author: James Roy Daley
Genre: Horror
Blurb: From the author of Terror Town and The Dead Parade
Link: http://www.amazon.com/13-Drops-of-Blood-ebook/dp/B004A14TJI/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_7


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you Tyler, you're a gem.

I've put a link on my blog for your site and added your book in my recommended books to buy list. http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/some-more-books-id-like-to-recommend.html
Mel


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

_Down the Drain_
Daniel Pyle
Horror
There's something in the plumbing.
http://www.amazon.com/Down-the-Drain-ebook/dp/B003XRE5LM/


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

melcom said:


> Thank you Tyler, you're a gem.
> 
> I've put a link on my blog for your site and added your book in my recommended books to buy list. http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/some-more-books-id-like-to-recommend.html
> Mel


Thank you Mel! I appreciate the support


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Actually, Tyler, I'm not sure these qualify -- they are short stories. But if you think they do, here's the information:

HIGH YELLOW: This and 9 other stories available for 99 cents each
http://www.amazon.com/High-Yellow-Nice-Girl-ebook/dp/B003XIJ5M0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295194376&sr=1-1
Historical Crime Fiction
If you're a fan of THE HELP and you like dark crime fiction, you'll like this story.

THE LAST RADICAL: This and 4 other stories available for 99 cents each
]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Radical...lie Foreman story explores all that and more.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

libbyfh said:


> Actually, Tyler, I'm not sure these qualify -- they are short stories. But if you think they do, here's the information:
> 
> HIGH YELLOW: This and 9 other stories available for 99 cents each
> http://www.amazon.com/High-Yellow-Nice-Girl-ebook/dp/B003XIJ5M0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295194376&sr=1-1
> ...


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

OK....FINALLY CAUGHT up on ALL 99 cent book!!! Whew!!!! Oh, I do have one more to add, when she gets back to me.

Right now, there are currently 114 listings on the page! Great selection  I hope people are getting an extra sale or so through this.

Added:

Storm of Magick- LA Burton
Shiny Green Shoes - Dana Taylor
Blue Bells of Scotland - Laura Vosika
Falling Star - Phillip Chen
13 Drops of Blood - James Roy Daley
Down the Drain - Daniel Pyle
*
http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everybody! I rotated my 99 cent books once again to get everyone a fair amount of exposure. The science fiction are at the top of the list for this week. So, if you're a sci-fi author....get that link out 

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Hiya T - I will tweet and facebook the link and post on my blog (which is dormant and gets no traffic, but it will be there).

Title: The Telescope Builder
Author: Steve Silkin
Genre: Short Stories
Blurb: I went to a junior high named after the man who built the telescope that revealed the secrets of the universe. It was years later that I found out he was insane. So then it all made sense.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Telescope-Builder-ebook/dp/B003S9VNLA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295648897&sr=1-1

Thanks!!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Steve Silkin said:


> Hiya T - I will tweet and facebook the link and post on my blog (which is dormant and gets no traffic, but it will be there).
> 
> Title: The Telescope Builder
> Author: Steve Silkin
> ...


Thanks Steve! I appreciate the effort  I will add your book tonight! Also, be sure to check the other link floating around in writer's cafe about "Idea for 99 cent authors on my blog"


----------



## LeighSaunders (Jan 17, 2011)

hi, Tyler - 
Not sure if you're listing $.99 short stories, or only $.99 novels, so tossing this new one of mine out there just for kicks!
thanks,
Leigh

Title: Hard Times
Author: Leigh Saunders
Genre: Science Fiction Short Stories
Blurb: Tara sees aliens all the time; Danny's never seen one. What's a girl to do? Let Danny dump her because he thinks too crazy to marry? Or ask the aliens to abduct her boyfriend?
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Times-ebook/dp/B004J4X2GM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295650470&sr=1-4


----------



## LeighSaunders (Jan 17, 2011)

LeighSaunders said:


> Title: Hard Times
> Author: Leigh Saunders
> Genre: Science Fiction Short Stories
> Blurb: Tara sees aliens all the time; Danny's never seen one. What's a girl to do? Let Danny dump her because he thinks too crazy to marry? Or ask the aliens to abduct her boyfriend?
> Link: http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Times-ebook/dp/B004J4X2GM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295650470&sr=1-4


OOPS!
Revised blurb: Tara sees aliens all the time; Danny's never seen one. What's a girl to do? Let Danny dump her because he thinks she's too crazy to marry? Or ask the aliens to abduct her boyfriend?


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Leigh, Short stories are fine....as long as they're 99 cents!  
I will add you to the list.  

Also, check out my other thread in the writer's cafe "Ideas for the 99 cent authors..."


----------



## LeighSaunders (Jan 17, 2011)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Leigh, Short stories are fine....as long as they're 99 cents!
> I will add you to the list.
> 
> Also, check out my other thread in the writer's cafe "Ideas for the 99 cent authors..."


Thanks, Tyler! I've been pricing all my short stories (3000-10,000 words) at $.99. 
Just seems reasonable (like a single MP3 download price vs a whole album).
Will check out the other thread


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Great, Leigh!  I will add you to the collection


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Newly added books to the collection:

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html

Steve Silkin
Sandra Edwards
Ruth Nordin
Ellen Fisher


----------



## Lucy Kevin (Jan 22, 2011)

Tyler,

Here are my 2 99 cent books.Thanks for doing this!

BOOK 1
Title: Seattle Girl (A young adult romance about love, sex...and my really big mouth)
Author: Lucy Kevin
Genre: teen romance/chick lit
Description: The first time Georgia get behind a mic at her college radio station (because of a guy, of course...), she's hooked and amazed to find a job where a boss would appreciate her big mouth. Too bad being a smart-mouth can't keep her from getting hurt by one jerk after another. With help from her friends - and loyal listeners - will she finally figure out the real deal about love, sex...and herself.
http://www.amazon.com/Seattle-romance-sex-really-ebook/dp/B004HYH9AE

BOOK 2
Title: Falling Fast (A romantic comedy about friendship, family...and unexpected love)
Author: Lucy Kevin
Genre: romantic comedy for teens and adults
Description: When Alexa, a writer, poses as an undercover contestant on reality TV's "Falling For Mr. Right" she's surprised to find that Brandon (Mr. Right) isn't at all the arrogant, fame-hungry man she thought he'd be. What's Alexa supposed to do when she finds herself falling way too fast for the man she's supposed to tear apart in her first big feature story?
http://www.amazon.com/romantic-friendship-family-unexpected-ebook/dp/B004JHZ41U

Thanks
Lucy
http://lucykevin.blogspot.com


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd like to be on the list.

*Title:* The Pearl of Great Price: A Tale
*Author:* Roshawn Dawson
*Genre:* Fiction/Short Stories or Fiction/General
*Dscrptn:* A young slave must acquire the legendary pearl of great price _and_ get his freedom before it's too late. (Written in Early Modern English)

Thank you.


----------



## docnoir (Jan 21, 2011)

Title: CHOKE ON YOUR LIES
Author: Anthony Neil Smith
Genre: Mystery/Suspense/Adult (kind of kinky)
Descrip: My homage to Nero Wolfe mysteries--featuring amateur detective Octavia Vanderplatts--but written for the "internet porn" generation.
Choke on Your Lies

The book is priced at a special rate of .99 until Feb. 4th.
Thanks much.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Mr. Rad, Anthony Smith, and Lucy, I have added you all to the list and will hopefully have your books up soon!  

Be sure to check out my other thread in the writer's cafe.....IDEA FOR 99 CENT AUTHORS...YES all 114 of you   And let me know if you're interested in giving away one free copy of your books!  Thanks!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Added:

My Christmas Angels
The Pearl of Great Price: A Tale

*More to come soon!

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Added:

Hard Times - Leigh Sanders
Choke on your Lies - Anthony Smith
Duality - JM Pierce

Please post the link up on your blogs to help with traffic! Thanks!

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html


----------



## docnoir (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the listing.

Sure, I'd be willing to give away a free copy.  Let me know what you need.  Thanks!

All best,
ANS


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi,

I would be willing to donate an eCopy from Smashwords for your BOGO.  What do you need?  Great idea.

Phil


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Philip and Docnoir...I will add your books to the BOGO promo!  Thanks so much!


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Tyler: I'm more than happy to offer a couple of FREE books -- The Naked Gardener and my new one Page Truly and The Journey To Nearandfar (it's a Middle Grade novel) for your site.

Let me know what when how etc & I'll be happy to comply.

And Thank YOU!
LB


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

LB Gschwandtner said:


> Hey Tyler: I'm more than happy to offer a couple of FREE books -- The Naked Gardener and my new one Page Truly and The Journey To Nearandfar (it's a Middle Grade novel) for your site.
> 
> Let me know what when how etc & I'll be happy to comply.
> 
> ...


LB, I appreciate that, but right now, I think I'm only doing 99 cent ones. But if you'd like to add The Naked Gardener to our list of books that can be free with the Buy One Get One FREE special, that'd be great! If you're interested in giving out 1 free copy, please let me know.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Just DROPPED the prices of two of my crime fiction novels to 99 cents, for a Valentine's Day Special. Hope you'll check them out:

Doubleback

and

Easy Innocence


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey Tyler, I have one more I'd like to add to your list. Thanks!

Title: Don't Mess With Earth
Author: Cliff Ball
Genre: Science fiction
Description: Humans discover that two groups of aliens have been manipulating human history since the pre-historic days. One group does this by posing as historical figures such as King Arthur, Galileo, Amelia Earhart, among others. The other group causes all sorts of historical anomalies such as the Salem Witch Trials and the disappearance of the Roanoke colonists. Centuries later, when the humans from the country called the United States get a chance to study the technology of a downed alien ship in Roswell, they decide to do something about both groups of aliens. Once the scientists of Earth start reverse engineering the downed spacecraft, President Truman issues an executive order that will forever change Earth history.

http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Mess-With-Earth-ebook/dp/B004MYFSYI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Mess-With-Earth/dp/B004MYFSYI


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello Tyler, thanks for doing this. Here's mine:

Three Sisters
Helen Smith
Cozy mystery
The first story in the Emily Castles mystery series. Emily goes to a party in London on bonfire night - and a new amateur sleuth is born.
http://www.amazon.com/Three-Sisters-Castles-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004M5HK0M
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Three-Sisters-Castles-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004M5HK0M

I'd be very happy to give away a free copy of the book on your site.
Helen


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Tyler. Please add this one of mine:

Phantoms of the Quantum Rift
Peter Salisbury
Science Fiction
A global power source goes catastrophically wrong when people start to vanish and others appear as phantoms
http://www.amazon.com/Phantoms-Quantum-Rift-ebook/dp/B004N636Z8 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Phantoms-of-the-Quantum-Rift/dp/B004N636Z8


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Tyler, thanks so much. I visited your blog and will add it to my list to follow.

Please add this one of mine:

Wings of Evil

Young Adult Fantasy

The Priest have always warned that the First Ones are dangerous and to be feared, but when Liada finds Tali, she realizes something important, something terrible--the Priests have been lying.

http://www.amazon.com/Wings-of-Evil-ebook/dp/B004N627U8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1297459644&sr=8-4


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Cliff, Helen, and JR, and Peter....your books are all up and live 

Please post the link on your blogs somewhere...

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

You know you can keep Pray for Reign on the list at all times. I'm ok with that.

I have a new cover, though. I'll email it if you like


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

theapatra said:


> You know you can keep Pray for Reign on the list at all times. I'm ok with that.
> 
> I have a new cover, though. I'll email it if you like


Hi Thea. I do normally keep the books up there unless the price changes. The only thing I change if if the 1 free copy gets given away, I delete the "*** which indicates the free available copy. Unless the author notifies to keep that up as well for other freebies.

Yes, please email me the cover and I'll change that.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Tyler, 
Here's my 99 cent book

_*The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters*_
Genre: A comedy mystery

One liner: 
A murder by beheading sends Alice Harte, reluctant real estate broker for thugs, running into the arms of Nigel Channing, a charming British con man.

I will gladly give away a free copy.

Here is the link to my book page:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BIGFSE/

Thank you!
Barbara Silkstone


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Barbara...your book has been up on the site for a while  No worries. I will add that it has 1 free copy, for the BOGO promotion. I will contact you when a reader requests the book. Thanks again!

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Tyler. Looks great. I'm off now to post the link.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Peter Salisbury said:


> Thanks Tyler. Looks great. I'm off now to post the link.


Thanks Peter  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Tyler,

Here it is, and thanks!

_Calling Crow_
Paul Clayton

Historical

Calling Crow, captured and enslaved on the island of Hispaniola, plots his escape in an effort to warn his people of the coming _Destroyer_.

http://www.amazon.com/Calling-Crow-Book-Southeast-ebook/dp/B004EYUI9G/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

> Cliff, Helen, and JR, and Peter....your books are all up and live
> 
> Please post the link on your blogs somewhere...


Thank you! I have done a blog post and tweeted it.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

HelenSmith said:


> Thank you! I have done a blog post and tweeted it.


Looks great Helen! Thank you for taking the time and effort  I also tweeted and facebook'd your post!


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

Title: Call Me Ishmael
Genre: Sci/fi humor
1 line pitch: 48 hours to save the universe...this is going to be close!

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Me-Ishmael-ebook/dp/B0048ELM5Q


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for doing this!

Title: Qi
Author: Elizabeth A. Svigar
Genre: Y/A Fantasy
1 line: Sam thought she'd give anything for an Olympic gold ... anything, that is, except her soul. 
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Qi-Book-Baba-Yaga-ebook/dp/B004AM5B5S


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey, Tyler, thanks for the opportunity.

Title of book: The Dying Times
Author: Brian Kittrell
Genre: Horror
1 line description of your book: The US is under attack, and the living dead have risen to seek out their fleshy meals. Who will survive the horrors of the zombie apocalypse?
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AM5OIC


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Have just cut the price of my short story collection, NICE GIRL DOES NOIR, Vol. 2 to 99 cents. Includes 10 stories. NGDN Vol. 1 will be 99 cents by 2/14/11.

Nice Girl Does Noir -- Volume 1

Nice Girl Does Noir -- Vol. 2 (With an intro by J.A. Konrath)


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

libbyfh said:


> Have just cut the price of my short story collection, NICE GIRL DOES NOIR, Vol. 2 to 99 cents. Includes 10 stories. NGDN Vol. 1 will be 99 cents by 2/14/11.
> 
> Nice Girl Does Noir -- Volume 1
> 
> Nice Girl Does Noir -- Vol. 2 (With an intro by J.A. Konrath)


Hi Libby. I will gladly add them, just need the following in a reply post:

title
genre
1 line description (ONLY 1 line please)


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Brian, Elizabeth, and Erick... I will try to get your books up today


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Brian, Elizabeth, and Erick... I will try to get your books up today


You're fabulous. Thank you so much!


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Tyler - I discounted another novel to 99 cents.  Could you please add it to your wonderful blog?
I posted about your blog in mine.  Hope you get lots of traffic.  Thanks


Title - Midnight Reflections

Author - P.M. Richter

Genre - Romantic Suspense

1 Line - Julia tries to find justice in a tragic murder, but can she trust the man hiding his identity to help her.


(I will donate novels for - buy one/get one free - if you need any more)


----------



## starhawk (Sep 24, 2010)

BORROWED TROUBLE
SANDRA DAVIDSON
THRILLER
Two women, one good, one evil, pitted against each other, while a child's life is at stake.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/b0043m4sm2


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Numbers Plus Four
H.S. Stone
Fiction - Short Story Collection
A woman roams around a city uttering seemingly random numbers on her cell phone, and four other short stories.
http://www.amazon.com/Numbers-Plus-Four-ebook/dp/B004NIFI70/

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

_Dark Quarry, A Mike Angel Private Eye Mystery_ (first in series)
Harboiled historical mystery
Sex, violence, intrigue and suspense by too-young Mike Angel, fighting corrupt remnants of the Purple Gang in NY/NJ and Chicago in 1960. 
http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Quarry-Mystery-Private-ebook/dp/B004HW7IDY

Thank you heaps, toots!


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Somwomana About women who have problem with Medical and Legal profession in a sc-fi setting.Humorous fiction
Shattered Images about a dysfunctional family  Hope this is proper thanks for your help Victoria Lane books on amazon.com


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Happy Tuesday everyone 

New books added to the collection today:

Listen to your Heart (***)
The Dying Times (***)
Qi 
Call Me Ishmael (***)

The ones marked with *** are ones offering 1 free copy for the bOGO promotion. Please let me know if I made an error on any of them.

Thanks! http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for doing this. I have a new book out now that's just been lowered to 99 cents.

Rita Morse and the Sinister Shadow
Holly Hook
Young Adult Fantasy
Shadow people, kidnappings, and alternate dimensions...who knew a toilet papering job would lead to this?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LLII9Y


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

The Gift of Joy (Novella)
Valerie Maarten
Romance / Drama
When forgiveness, redemption and love is the only cure to heal the scars from the past...
http://www.amazon.com/The-Gift-of-Joy-ebook/dp/B0047742RO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1297816357&sr=8-1
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for doing this, Tyler. Hope I'm not too late!

Title: The Goblin Market
Author: Jennifer Hudock
Genre: Fantasy
Description: Beyond the Goblin Market lies the remains of a lost and broken kingdom divided by war. The war has been over for centuries, but the kingdoms still stand apart, overrun by a creeping goblin darkness known as the Darknjan Wald.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/The-Goblin-Market-ebook/dp/B004L2LL1A
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Goblin-Market/dp/B004L2LL1A/


----------



## Jen Bluekissed (Jan 22, 2011)

Triple Fire

Blurb:

Sarkany lets her brother, Zmag, convince her to go on a blind date with a psychiatrist named Diego. Diego doesn't know that she is a three headed, fire breathing weredragon. When the other two spirits living inside Sarkany's body try to sabotage her love life, she is forced to tell Diego her secret. When he finds out who she is, sparks fly.

Warning: This 9300 word paranormal short story contains sizzling m/f and m/m/m/f sexual activity. Or, depending on the reader's perspective, it contains m/f/f/f and m/m/m/f/f/f sexual activity.


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd like to add my second novel to the list...

Second Chances by Valerie Maarten
Romance / Drama
When bitterness and hatred takes over your life, merciful Fate will step in and offer Second Chances...
http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B004AYD6ZS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1297885088&sr=8-2
Thanks again for the opportunity.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmm let's see:

Demonspawn
Glenn Bullion
Horror
Alex Teague, half demon, battles the evil in the supernatural world
Link


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

Hard Day's Knight
John G. Hartness
Urban Fantasy
A pair of wise-cracking vampires become detectives and try to save the world in this hilarious page-turner
http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Knight-Black-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B004GB17G0/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1288294942&sr=1-3


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

*Title of book:* _Remix_
*Author:* Lexi Revellian
*Genre:* Romantic Suspense
*1 line description of your book:* A dead rock star, an attractive stranger, a search for the truth&#8230;
*Link to your book on Amazon:* http://www.amazon.com/Remix-ebook/dp/B003Z4KBF2/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_i

Thanks, Tyler!

Lexi


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry about the giant blurb, Tyler.  I fixed my entry.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your submissions  I'm a bit backed up, but should be able to get caught up over the weekend.

Recently added books:

Midnight Reflections
Borrowed Trouble
Numbers Plus Four
Dark Quarry: A Mike Angel Private Eye Mystery

**And for Somwomana....I tried to post, but had trouble copying the cover image from Amazon, not sure why. Feel free to email me the cover image and I can try again.

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html

Please take a moment and post the link on your blog/website to help guide traffic toward the books  Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Thanks everyone for your submissions  I'm a bit backed up, but should be able to get caught up over the weekend.
> 
> Recently added books:
> 
> ...


It would be helpful if readers could navigate by genre.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It would be helpful if readers could navigate by genre.


Hi Margaret. The books are in sections by genre. Unfortunately, that's about as sophisticated as I know how to do on blogspot. I also rotate the genres every week, so a different one is at the top of the page.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Hi Margaret. The books are in sections by genre. Unfortunately, that's about as sophisticated as I know how to do on blogspot. I also rotate the genres every week, so a different one is at the top of the page.


Okay, it was just a suggestion. Rotating should help a lot.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

The Vampire Drabbles
Jason G. Anderson
Horror
A collection of 40 drabbles (100 word short stories) using vampire myths from around the world.
Amazon


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Title of book: These Hellish Happenings
Author: Jennifer Rainey
Genre: Paranormal
1 line description of your book: Vampires, demons and Hellish politics in an Inferno that's about as far from Dante as you can get.

Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/These-Hellish-Happenings-ebook/dp/B004K1F8KM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295616509&sr=8-2&tag=533633855-20

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 17, 2011)

Dinosauria
by J. Rock
Science Fiction
What if dinosaurs never went extinct?
http://www.amazon.com/Dinosauria-Part-I-Garden-ebook/dp/B004N626DQ/


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Happy Saturday morning everyone 

Books added to the 99 cent page collection:

Triple Fire
Remix
Hard Day's Knight
The Goblin MArket
Demonspawn
Rita Morse and the Sinister Shadow
The Gift of Joy
Second Chances

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html

**Please post the link on your blog/website! Thanks!

***Also, there is another thread going around, describing the Winter Madness BOGO promotion (Buy one get one free). If any of the authors recently put on the page would like to offer 1 free copy of your book for the promotion, please just reply back on that thread or on this one and let me know. THANKS!!


----------



## E.N. Larsen (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks so much!

Title of book: Revenge through Landscaping: Stories
Author: E.N. Larsen
Genre: Short stories
1 line description of your book (short and sweet): 37 funny short stories. 
Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Revenge-through-Landscaping-Stories-ebook/dp/B0043VE314/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298170826&sr=8-1


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Happy Saturday morning everyone
> 
> Books added to the 99 cent page collection:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Tyler! I will add the link to my site tomorrow to help spread the word!


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you Tyler for including my ebooks.  I've shared through FB and Twitter.  Will continue to do so periodically <3


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Valerie Maarten said:


> Thank you Tyler for including my ebooks. I've shared through FB and Twitter. Will continue to do so periodically <3


Thanks Valerie & Jenny for spreading the word 

*More books going up this morning!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

new books added:

Revenge through Landscaping
Somwomana
The Vampire Drabbles
These Hellish Happenings
Dinosauria

**Here's the link http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html to post to help with traffic 

*If any of the above authors would like to donate 1 free copy of their book for the BOGO promo, just reply on here and let me know 

Thanks!


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html[/url] to post to help with traffic
> 
> *If any of the above authors would like to donate 1 free copy of their book for the BOGO promo, just reply on here and let me know


Hey Tyler, thanks for listing These Hellish Happenings.  I'd love to donate a free copy for the BOGO promo. Just let me know how I should go about doing that, and I most certainly will.


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

Bitten
Alexis Shore
Erotica
Once bitten, twice shy
Amazon link

Thanks Tyler x


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Deep Rough
Chris Blewitt
Fiction - Sports
Golf - Money - Murder
http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Rough-ebook/dp/B004477XM8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297795283&sr=8-3

Thanks Tyler - will spread the word!


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for doing this. Could I put forward three of my books? I'd be delighted to give away a copy of each for the BOGO (quality acronym, by the way  ) promotion.

Miya Black, Pirate Princess I: Adventure Dawns
Ben White
Young Adult / Adventure
The story of a girl who would do anything to protect her home.
http://www.amazon.com/Adventure-Dawns-Pirate-Princess-ebook/dp/B003WUYBY6/

Charlotte Powers: Power Down
Ben White
Young Adult / Adventure
An idealistic teenage superhero goes to a school that may have a sinister secret.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004NIFW30

The Boy & Little Witch
Ben White
Kids / Fantasy
Two best friends journey across a lonely land in order to find their stolen headwear.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Boy-Little-Witch-ebook/dp/B004E3XVLO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=A3QI763M62X7GQ

Thanks again, I'll be putting a link to your site on my journal


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Just reduced my romance/suspense novel Best Friends to 0.99 from 2.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Friends-ebook/dp/B0042RV8PS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone! I will get these new books up as soon as I can...will probably be a day or two (swamped with a new book coming out).

*Ben, Chris, and Alexis*....all your listings look fine  I will email you when they go up or check this posting in a day or two.

Consuelo....If you could send me the genre & 1 line description of your book (ONLY 1 line please)...then I can get yours up as well 

*BTW.....I appreciate anyone who offered to post the link, if you could just make sure that if you put a name for the blog, use either the author's name Phillip Thomas Duck, or the Excuse Me, Miss blogspot, ......I (Tyler Nunnally) try to remain anonymous, but unfortunately my name has been posted out there a time or two....THANKS!!!*


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Alright everyone....here are some new books added for the weekend buyers 

Added:

Bitten
Deep Rough
Miya Black
Charlotte Powers
The Boy & Little Witch
Shattered Images

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry to be a pain Tyler, the Bitten $.99 sale has ended.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Mine are:

Not Your Typical, Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
Fantasy and Science Fiction Short Stories
Six fantasy and science fiction short stories: "Not Your Typical, Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice", "Virtue","Fred Was A Mutant", "Science","Personal Space", and "Causality".
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CYEXFS

To End a War
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
Military Science Fiction
Jonnan O'Khev has decided to end a two century interstellar war. The only problem: He's a prisoner of the enemy.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OYTBBW

Thanks!


----------



## j.m.zambrano (Jul 16, 2010)

Recently reduced price of my two books to .99. Thanks for your wonderful blog, Tyler.

The Trophy Hunter
J.M.Zambrano
Suspense/Thriller
A psychopathic hunter finds a way to keep his human trophies beautiful forever.
http://www.amazon.com/TheTrophyHunter-ebook/dp/B003MQMRAU

Pool of Lies
J.M.Zambrano
Psychological Suspense
An heiress ODs in her hot tub, but was it really an accident? Can justice turn a blind eye when the victim is an addict?
http://www.amazon.com/PoolofLies-ebook/dp/B004EPYTZO

Many thanks,
Jean


----------



## Y. K. Greene (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for doing this, I've recently lowered the price of my ebook to 99 cents.

Title of book: The Uncertainty of Death
Author: Y.K. Greene
Genre: Paranormal Fantasy
Forget everything you've ever heard about Death, she's very real and about to have a very bad day.

Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KZOTM6


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Tyler.

Belvoir
S.A. Huggins
Paranormal Suspense
A killer who refuses to be stopped by his own death terrorizes a family farm.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004NIFCT4


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Happy Monday everyone 

Newly added books:

The Trophy Hunter
Pool of Lies
The Uncertainty of Death
Matchmakers 2.0
Belvoir
Not Your Typical Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice
To End a War
Healing Touch
Best Friends

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html

**Remember the BOGO (Buy One Get One FREE) continues. Any new authors, please let me know if you'd like to offer 1 free copy of your books and I'll mark your book as having 1 available.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> *Title of book
> Author
> Genre
> 1 line description of your book (short and sweet ) *
> *Link to your book on Amazon*


Secrets of Midnight
Miriam Minger
Historical Romance - Regency era
Lord Donovan Trent found himself banished to Cornwall, forced by the decrees of his father's will to find a country bride. The last thing the handsome lord needed was a local lass sticking her nose into his affairs, but that was exactly what the vicar's daughter Corisande Easton had in mind.

http://tinyurl.com/4uk3tld

Thanks so much!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for the offer, Tyler 
Here is my listing:

3/17
Mary Pat Hyland
Humor
Four Irish musicians descend through nine circles of American-style St. Patrick's Day revelry hell.
http://www.amazon.com/3-17-ebook/dp/B004NIFSIY/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

*Sláinte!*


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi there.

One of my books is listed, I would love for the others to be listed as well.  They are all at .99.

Thanks for doing this, I saw a bump in sales when my first book was listed. 

Nothing but Trouble
Cathy Quinn
chick lit / romantic comedy
Scientist Robert thinks Linda is nothing but trouble. Blonde, beautiful and witty, she is everything he isn't -- and she keeps flirting with him. Chaos ensues, involving chimpanzees in love, quadruplets and a counterfeit mouse.
http://www.amazon.com/Nothing-but-Trouble-ebook/dp/B004FGLNB0/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1298973093&sr=8-8

Courting the Clown
Cathy Quinn
romantic comedy / chick lit
Romantic comedy. When single-father Nick discovers a hypothermic clown named Sylvie hiding out in the snow from the children she is supposed to entertain, he is intrigued. And when his little daughter, still grieving her mother, takes an interest in the clown, Sylvie's fate is sealed&#8230; But does Nick only want her for his daughter's sake?
http://www.amazon.com/Courting-the-Clown-ebook/dp/B004FV4S9O/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3


----------



## WVMark (Feb 23, 2011)

Power Play
Mark Murray
Horror Detective
Kaela Aidan is a detective in a world filled with vampires and werewolves.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004K6MI96

Love's Enduring Magic
Mark Murray
Fantasy with a touch of romance
Connor and Renee love each other but find a curse is keeping them apart. Their love must overcome all obstacles. 
http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Enduring-Magic-ebook/dp/B004NBZFGG

Friendships of Stone
Mark Murray
Fantasy
Two boys find themselves looking for a kidnapped friend.
http://www.amazon.com/Friendships-of-Stone-ebook/dp/B004PLNI2M/


----------



## J. Carson Black (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you - what a great idea!

Darkness on the Edge of Town
J. Carson Black
Thriller
One woman stands between an internet sexual predator and his next victim
http://www.amazon.com/Darkness-Edge-Laura-Cardinal-ebook/dp/B003TFETK0/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Tyler: Note that Death Has a Name is back at $0.99. Not sure if you had to remove it from your list while I was doing my price experiment or not.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Deedee Divine's Totally Skewed Guide to Life
Diana Estill
Humor
"Family that doesn't kill you makes you stronger."
Deedee Divine's Totally Skewed Guide to Life


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> I am in the process of adding an additional component to my blog.
> 
> I am in search of other authors with books currently priced at 99 cents at Amazon (any genre).
> 
> ...


THE CONCORDANCES OF THE RED SERPENT
William Meikle
Thriller
Patty Doyle holds the secret to eternal life, but it may only bring her an early death. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

The Masks of Our Fathers
Barry Napier
Horror
A suicidal man returns to a boyhood vacation spot to deal with the ghosts of his past in more ways than one.
Amazon: http://tinyurl.com/4mjjzgz

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Dropped price on Atlantis and Chasing the Ghost this past week to .99
Thanks.


----------



## bthrowsnaill (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello. It would be wonderful if you could list my book on your blog.
Thank you. -B

Hemlock and the Wizard Tower
B Throwsnaill
Fantasy
A young thief hacks and slashes her way to the core of a wizard guild's apparatus of power.
http://www.amazon.com/Hemlock-Wizard-Tower-ebook/dp/B004C44GF0/


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm experimenting with the $0.99 price.

Title of book: An Exercise in Futility

Author: Steve Thomas

Genre: Fantasy

1 line description of your book: Romans vs. cavemen, but with wizards.

Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/An-Exercise-in-Futility-ebook/dp/B0044KM0A0/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1276198175&sr=8-7


----------



## shavens (Jun 25, 2010)

Farr Point
Sam Havens
General Fiction
The smell of oil is in the air, and so is murder, when eighteen-year-old Eddie Tipton arrives in a small Texas town with his widowed mother in 1950. 
http://www.amazon.com/Farr-Point-ebook/dp/B004PYDIZ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1299067056&sr=1-1


----------



## DanHolloway (Sep 22, 2009)

Great thread, thank you, Tyler

The Company of Fellows
Dan Holloway
Mystery/thriller
The death of his former professor draws Tommy West back into the dark underbelly of Oxford University
http://www.amazon.com/The-Company-of-Fellows-ebook/dp/B004PLMHYC/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

Songs from the Other Side of the Wall
Dan Holloway
general/literary fiction
Born just as the Cold War ended, 18 year-old Szandi finds herself caught between two worlds, old and new, east and west, family and lover
http://www.amazon.com/Songs-Other-Side-Wall-ebook/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1299068164&sr=1-1

edited to note I've added you to my blogroll at agnieszkasshoes dot blogspot dot com


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Godonism
Theo Von Cezar
Dystopian
The dystopian novel 'Godonism' is set in the year 159, Nebula Era - a future of most volatile times - where people have to pawn their minds in order to survive; and, at the peak of decadence, the falling of the everlasting gold unexpectedly comes. 
Godonism

Thank you!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello everyone 

Goodness....lots of new books to add! It may be a few days before I get all these up and going, and I will try to reach out to each of you to let you know they are live.

**For the newbies to this thread...can you please add this link to your blog/website to continually enhance our group of readers and potential buyers. Thank you!

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html

BTW...when listing it, please do NOT list it as "Tyler Nunnally's" link, but as *"Phillip Thomas Duck" or "Excuse Me, Miss" blog*...I'm just the marketer


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Title of book: My Boyfriend's Back
Author: Chrissy Olinger
Genre: Paranormal Romance
1 line description: Nerd gets girl even after he's dead, with the help of fate and Angels.
Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/My-Boyfriends-Back-ebook/dp/B004NIFNM0


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

The Device A mystery/thriller

A man's quest to uncover the secrets of his past and save the woman he loves.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Device-ebook/dp/B004LRP14S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1299190065&sr=1-1


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Tyler -

I've got two new 99 cent books to add to the two you already have of mine:

Title: New World Orders
Genre: Thriller
Description: Yeah, they're covering up global warming, but not the way you think: these conspirators will do anything just to save themselves
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004N84VJG/?tag=kbpst-20

Title: Alive From New York
Genre: Thriller
Description: A potential interview with the world's most wanted terrorist turns into a dangerous battle with a lot more than just two sides.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004N84VJG/?tag=kbpst-20

I'll gladly do a BOGO on each of these via Amazon gift.

thanks for doing this!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone!  Thanks for submitting your 99 cent books!  I will try to get everyone who has posted, up by this weekend (be patient with me, it can be time consuming :-(  

After this, there will be around 215 books or so on the site, and for right now, I will not be able to take any new books.  Hopefully, in a few weeks I will be able to focus more on it and take some newcomers   

Thanks for understanding and for everybody's participation!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Happy Saturday morning, fellow authors!!

Newly posted books to the 99 cent page:

3/17
The Masks of our Fathers
Hemlock and the Wizard Tower
An Exercise in Futility
Farr Point
The Company of Fellows
Songs from the Other Side of the Wall
Godonism
My Boyfriend's Back
The Device
New World Orders
Alive from New York
Power Play
Love's Enduring Marriage
Friendships of Stone
Darkness on the Edge of Town
Deedee Divine's Totally Skewed Guide to Life
The Concordances of the Red Serpent

*Please post the link on your blogs/website to help with traffic... http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*

* Note....this will be the last weekend of the BOGO promotions (Buy One Get One FREE), so if you could help promote that, I would appreciate it! One last weekend of getting lots of books for essentially 50 cents each...pass the word!!

*If your book title was not mentioned above, please check the posts after this for more information.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

CathyQuinn said:


> Hi there.
> 
> One of my books is listed, I would love for the others to be listed as well.  They are all at .99.
> 
> ...


Hi Cathy...I'd love to add both of your other books, but if you could please shorten both of the 1 line descriptions to ONLY 1 line...preferrably 12-15 words max. Sorry...I know it's not much :-(


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Miriam Minger said:


> Secrets of Midnight
> Miriam Minger
> Historical Romance - Regency era
> Lord Donovan Trent found himself banished to Cornwall, forced by the decrees of his father's will to find a country bride. The last thing the handsome lord needed was a local lass sticking her nose into his affairs, but that was exactly what the vicar's daughter Corisande Easton had in mind.
> ...


Hi Miriam. If you could shorten your 1 line description...to approximately 12-15 words, that would be great, and I can get your book posted as well  Thank you!


----------



## Adelle Laudan (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity, Cathy.
Both titles are 99 cents

Crucified
Adelle Laudan
Romantic Suspense
The preachers' daughter has been abducted. Can the handsome Biker and sexy Agent join forces and find young Casey in time?
http://www.amazon.com/Crucified-ebook/dp/B004QOAH2W

Iron Horse Rider Book One
Adelle Laudan
Romantic/Paranormal/Suspense
Sometimes friendship comes from the most unusual circumstances, love never dies, and anything's possible when you're riding in the wind.
http://www.amazon.com/Iron-Horse-Rider-One-ebook/dp/B003T0GIZ4


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

For a limited time, in celebration of Ebook Week, WIDOW'S TALE is available for only .99 cents!

Serena Murphy was losing her mind.

Every night Serena stood on the deck of O'Flanagans Tavern, searching Maine's rugged coast for a sign of her husband's body. Though he was pronounced lost at sea, Alan Murphy still haunted her as only his malevolent spirit could. In the loft above her tavern, Serena hears footsteps pace across her living room floor, yet when she turns, no one is there.

Alan would not let a little thing like death stop him from tormenting her. If she could just find his body, surely this torture would stop.

It had been ten years since Brett Murphy saw his sister in-law, although the separation was by design, to avoid temptation. Now Brett was in Victory Cove, not to declare his feelings for Serena, but to discover the truth about his brother's death. In doing so, he must battle Serena's ghosts, both real and contrived.


----------



## shavens (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for adding my novel, Tyler.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

I would love to have my book featured on your blog.

THE COWBOY'S SURRENDER
Anne Marie Novark
Contemporary Western Romance
Battle lines are drawn and it's war between the sexes--who will be the first to wave the white flag?
http://tinyurl.com/4jm8joc

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

By the way I forgot to thank you for add my books to your .99 list So THANKS


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity to reach some eyeballs.

_The White Tree_
Edward W. Robertson
Epic fantasy
A young sorcerer and a younger mercenary get dragged into a long-simmering holy war.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U8BI


----------



## Adria Townsend (Feb 24, 2011)

To Conquer the Heart of a King 
by J. S. Laurenz
99 cents on Amazon
www.amazon.com/Conquer-Heart-King-ebook/dp/B004OYTUOU

A woman who knows the future but not her own past will see the son of a king to his rightful throne; will he see the truth growing in his heart?

Thanks!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone! Happy Saturday! Hope everyone is getting lots of sales today 

I am going to try to get up a few more books on the 99 cent page today. I will post them here after I do. Please, make sure to add the link to your homepage, and tweet/facebook/stumble upon it to help get more traffic there.

*http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*

**Please make sure to use the Author Phillip Thomas Duck name or Excuse Me, Miss blog when listing 

Thanks!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

tyler:

i'm happy to offer Formed of Clay as a BOGO

let me know what you need


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

theapatra said:


> tyler:
> 
> i'm happy to offer Formed of Clay as a BOGO
> 
> let me know what you need


Thanks for the offer, Thea! I ended the BOGO promotion about a week ago, had a big blowout weekend, now just trying to keep showcasing the 99 cent books


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Happy Sunday all!

I added the following books to the collection:

TO Conquer the Heart of a King
The White Tree
The Cowboy's Surrender
Iron Horse Rider Book One
Crucified

*http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*

**Please spread the word about the page and the link!! Thanks!


----------



## Mike Dennis (Apr 26, 2010)

Title: _Bloodstains On The Wall_
Author: Mike Dennis
Genre: Noir
Description: Three stories from the dark side
Link to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/BLOODSTAINS-WALL-Three-Stories-ebook/dp/B004NEUSYM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300640279&sr=8-1


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Title of book: *Temporal: a Novel of Consciousness and Time*
Author: *Elijah Joon*
Genre: * Literary fiction, Contemporary fiction*
Description: *A post-modern literary comedic drama about the relationships between life and art, memories and dreams.*
Link to your book on Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/TEMPORAL-Consciousness-Essential-Reading-ebook/dp/B004RPXTAW/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1299973671&sr=1-2&tag=533633855-20

Thanks for doing this, Tyler.


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

Title: Claim Me
Author: Tawny Taylor
Genre: Erotica
Description: A menage vampire erotic romance about two enemies and their bonded mate.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Claim-Erotica-erotic-menage-ebook/dp/B004C44EO8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1300643150&sr=8-1

Title: Wild Knights
Author: Tawny Taylor
Genre: Erotica
Description: Two romance book heroes who come to life and give one lucky reader the Happily-Ever-After of her dreams.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Knights-Erotica-Passion-Unbound-ebook/dp/B004OL2JGY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=generic&qid=1300643321&sr=1-1

Title: Rescue Me
Author Sydney Allan
Genre: Romance
Description: A headstrong owner of an animal rescue learns about the joy of being rescued.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Rescue-contemporary-romance-novel-ebook/dp/B004PYDCSO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300643423&sr=1-1

Thank you very much!


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

Just put my debut novel SLATE up on Amazon for 99 cents! Details...

Slate
Brian Rowe
Contemporary Women's Fiction
A Hollywood casting director uses her job not to cast actors in movies, but to find a hot new leading man of her own!
http://amzn.to/dOaDkg

Check it out! I promise a fun read!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello there, 
My books, listed below are currently .99 cents each, the author is Tessa Stokes, the genre, romance fantasy, paranormal romance.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KZOQZG

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KZOPUW

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KZOR14

Ordinary girl unlucky in love, moves house, suddenly finds herself in love with two guys and they with her, one of them has an eight hundred year old secret.

very entertaining books


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Good morning, everyone! Happy Sunday!

I have added the following books to Author Phillip Thomas Duck's 99 cent collection:

Slate
Spellbinding
Rescue Me
Temporal
Bloodstains on the Walls

*http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html*

**Spread the link with love


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey Ty, new book is...

The Rise Of The Dark Falcon (Book one of the Obloeron prequel series)
Sean Sweeney
Young adult fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Rise-Falcon-Obloeron-prequel-ebook/dp/B004TGTAHK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301233416&sr=1-3


----------



## docnoir (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, Tyler. A few of my 99 cent books.

Yellow Medicine
Anthony Neil Smith
Crime Fiction
http://amazon.com/Yellow-Medicine/dp/B004XWQ0DC/

The Drummer
Anthony Neil Smith
Crime Fiction
http://www.amazon.com/The-Drummer-ebook/dp/B004UT6FF6/

To The Devil, My Regards
Anthony Neil Smith & Victor Gischler
Crime Fiction
http://www.amazon.com/Devil-My-Regards-ebook/dp/B004LZ55HI/


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Tyler, my first book just went live today for .99. Thanks so much for the opportunity!

Spouse Hunting: a novella
Lisa Scott
Contemporary Romance
She gave up on her happily ever after; but it just might find her anyway.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1DA4S
Spouse Hunting


----------



## LizzyFord (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you!!! 

*Title of book*: "The Warlrod's Secret"

*Author*: Lizzy Ford

*Genre*: Fantasy romance

*1 line description of your book (short and sweet ): * The demon-possessed Warlord of Tiyan discovers the answer to her problems in Taran, a slave-turned-scout obsessed with vengeance and determined to have Tiyan and its queen for his own.

*Link to your book on Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/The-Warlords-Secret-ebook/dp/B004X1UUB6/


----------



## JaimeRae (Apr 19, 2011)

Title: Perpetual Love (Anne & Albert)
Author: Jamie Salisbury
Genre: Historical, romantic fiction
Anne moves with her father to the American west. She falls in love with Albert. Their attraction is like two worlds colliding. However, her father has his own agenda. . .

http://www.amazon.com/Perpetual-Love-Albert-Anne-ebook/dp/B004YXL530/ref=pd_rhf_p_img_2


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

Both my titles are currently .99. This is a nice opportunity since they both are 67% off the regular price.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULYLIM

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004WWQ4T8


----------



## Jowitch21 (Jan 3, 2011)

Bright lights & champagne for just $0.99.


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you Ty!

THE RECKONING
Kimberly Van Meter
HOT paranormal romance novella
Four-hundred-year-old vampire Julien de Valsan discovers when he kidnaps the brainy beauty responsible for his earlier capture and torture, revenge isn't always sweet...it's dangerous.
http://amzn.to/jSuLld

***

A RED HOT MESS
Kimberly Van Meter
Hot contemporary romance novella
Laurel Kenning is through with love; the last boyfriend put her through the wringer and she's got the police report to prove it. From now on, she's out for the good time, not the ring. But when Aidan Jones pops into her life, she finds herself fighting to remember all the good reasons she wanted to remain footloose and fancy-free. 
http://amzn.to/mf6tlv


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

In Search of Lucy
Drama, Romance
Inspirational story about how relationships can define our lives and our ability to find happiness.
http://amzn.to/i1uX06

Thanks for the opportunity.
Lia


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Title of book: 25 Delicious Meals in Under 30 Minutes

Author: Megan Sara Jones

Genre: This is a collection of 25 recipes which are easily prepared in 30 minutes or less. They are all delicious as well as being ready in no time!
1 line description of your book (short and sweet )

Link to your book on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UB8N86

Thank you for doing this.


----------



## DK Raymer (Apr 26, 2011)

Tyler, thank you for the opportunity to announce my first Kindle ebook, Hanna Street.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

The House Eaters
by Aaron Polson
Young Adult/Horror
The house isn't haunted, but something in the neighborhood is.
http://www.amazon.com/The-House-Eaters-ebook/dp/B004VT2O3W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1305081428&sr=8-2


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Tyler

Spouse Hunting
by Lisa Scott
A Romance Novella
She's giving up on her happily ever after; but it just might find her anyway.

link: http://www.amazon.com/Spouse-Hunting-ebook/dp/B004Z1DA4S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305081959&sr=8-2


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome. Add me, please!

13 Broken Nightlights
by Barry Napier
Thriller/Horror
A collection of 13 short stories, all published within small press venues over the course of the past 3 years.

http://www.amazon.com/13-Broken-Nightlights-ebook/dp/B004U7F68A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1305133413&sr=8-1


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Tyler:

If it's not too late, would really appreciate being added. Thanks so much. Lia Fairchild

In Search of Lucy
Lia Fairchild
Drama, Romance
An inspirational story about how relationships can define our lives and our ability to find happiness.
http://amzn.to/i1uX06


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

Title of book: Carpe Bead 'em
Author: Tonya Kappes
Genre: Women's Fiction, beach read!
1 line description of your book: Hallie is trying NOT to let her past and future collide.
Link to your book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Carpe-Beadem-ebook/dp/B0050I4UX0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1307805481&sr=8-2

Thank you so much!!! This is great!!


----------

